# Insulate roof?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You would have been much better off installing a ridge vent not a gable vent, but it's done now.

Air sealing the attic and adding the required amount of insulation will help.
Your going to also need to add foam baffles to keep the soffits from bring blocked.

You say you already have enough vents but are they already blocked with insulation?
If there's no air to draw from any roof venting does little.


----------



## murphdog (Aug 13, 2012)

*Insulation Semi finished attic*

I have a similar problem living in So Cal and my house was built about 30 years ago + or - and lately the heat has been unbearable! (110* average last 3 days) I have recently installed 2 gable fans

I have adequate ventilation and t`here's the standard tract home insulation but it's just not enough.
My upstairs is 10* to 15* hotter then downtairs
Would I benefit from installing fiberglass insulation between the roof rafters? 
the attic has a finished floor with insulation between the floor, but it is still crazy hot upstairs


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Murph you need to add your own post or just monitor the other posters replys, it gets two confusing.

May want to post a picture of your house so we have a better idea what you have to work with.


----------



## murphdog (Aug 13, 2012)

Sorry Joe,
New to the site.
Trying to create my own post


----------



## dadtorex (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Joe. As for the ridge vent, I am renting and the LL would not foot the bill for that. All of the soffits are clear of insulation. I have 2 roof vents also but I blocked one due to the proximity of it to the gable fan. I wanted to ensure that I was drawing air from the north facing gable. If it is feasible to attach the insulation to the roof what R value should I look for?

Also, murphdog, I don't mind if you piggyback. Sounds like we have a similar situation. Heck if we're close enough we could pitch in and help each other. LOL


----------



## Perry525 (Jan 10, 2010)

Some ideas?
Probably the best long term is to grow some trees to spread a bit of shade.
Next is having a white, silver or light coloured roof to reflect the sun.
Then, doable, spread some aluminium coated plastic sheet just below the roof to reflect the heat back into the sky. This is best laid on sheets of polystyrene and fitted just below the roof.(it must have an air space above it to work)
Fit sheets of polystyrene cut to fit between the joists.
Next best, pull down the ceiling fit polystyren between the joists and below the joists.
Note: On saturday the heat in my roof was 128F, the temperture in my lounge was 30F degrees lower, as I have a boarded attic one inch boards, between the joists there is four inches of polystyren sheet cut to a tight fit, below the joists I have three inch thick polyurethane foam sheet, finished with dry wall.
I have trees all round, but none are old enough to throw any shade (except in the mornings and evenings)
My roof is slate grey (needs to be changed)
I don't have a reflective barrier in the roof (as I have it stuffed with boxes)


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

dadtorex said:


> Would I benefit from installing fiberglass insulation between the rafters on the roof? I rent and therefore am limited to what I can spend, but the LL is pretty good with me upgrading.


no you would not benefit and the fact that you rent should make you not want to be spending $$ in the attic...


----------

